# Mobile Healthcare Technician?



## josephd1230 (Jun 11, 2012)

So i recently saw a post for a job in Riverside with AMR. It's a Mobile Healthcare Technician. They require an EMT or a Medic license but its not ALS or BLS. So I'm pretty sure its non 911. Anyone have experience around that stuff or know anything about it?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 11, 2012)

I've seen that around too. I'd like to know what the deal is.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 11, 2012)

Not 911. It is pretty much a job where you go around to job sites etc. Like a mobile clinic. You take injured workers to urgent cares if hurt. And do drug tests. They do like a special class and can hand out certain meds.

Hope that helps.


----------



## josephd1230 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Mht*

thanks man tht does help a little does anyone know what their shifts consist of?


----------



## stemi (Jun 12, 2012)

Not 100% sure of what that job with AMR may do, but from what I've seen  EMT-B's that do "mobile care" typically help with on-the-job physical exams for new hires. At my job, we had people who were also EMT-B's from an outside company, come in and do basic stuff like BP, lung auscultation, abdomen palpation, etc and report findings to a doctor, who would then pass or fail us on our physical.


----------



## socoemt (Aug 21, 2012)

I just interviewed for a mobile healthcare position in Colorado Springs, CO. The program is just getting started here but from what they told me you are pretty spot on. It is non-911. You get calls from companies that AMR has contracts with and go do an on-scene evaluation and decide whether the pt can go to an urgent care or needs an ER. You also do drug testing and in your spare time some transport work. 

They never mentioned new hire physicals. They said they would let me know if I got the job tomorrow sometime, so I will post back with more info once I find out.


----------



## socoemt (Aug 22, 2012)

The shifts were 12hr shifts, 6-6, working alone.


----------



## Danno (Aug 22, 2012)

That actually doesn't sound like a bad first gig at all. You get to do your own assessments, work by yourself, and get a foot in the door with AMR.


----------



## socoemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Totally agree. As an EMT-B newly certified this job would give me a lot of patient contact and let me get my process down without any high pressure life or death calls. Plus like you said it gets a foot in the door with AMR!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 22, 2012)

Down here we have the mobile healthcare tech also. From the people who are the techs it seems that you have to already be working at AMR to land that job.


----------



## socoemt (Aug 28, 2012)

I think it is different here because the program isn't technically up and running yet. I did get the job, along with two others that were already working with AMR. They wanted to get out of the 911 side of things for a while. As far as I understand it I will be working in the clinic that they have a contract with until the program is officially started. That way I can learn the protocols, and get to know the staff and facility. Plus they need to train me on how to do the drug tests and vaccinations.

I'm pretty excited. This is my first step into the professional world of EMS, and hopefully just the beginning of a long and successful career!


----------



## lnunez1993 (Nov 13, 2019)

socoemt said:


> I think it is different here because the program isn't technically up and running yet. I did get the job, along with two others that were already working with AMR. They wanted to get out of the 911 side of things for a while. As far as I understand it I will be working in the clinic that they have a contract with until the program is officially started. That way I can learn the protocols, and get to know the staff and facility. Plus they need to train me on how to do the drug tests and vaccinations.
> 
> I'm pretty excited. This is my first step into the professional world of EMS, and hopefully just the beginning of a long and successful career!




I know it’s 2019 now but how did the job actually turn out for you? I just got an interview for that position and i would like to know if it’s worth it or it would be better to work at a 911 type job. Also does AMR provide transport or would you use your own car?


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 14, 2019)

lnunez1993 said:


> I know it’s 2019 now but how did the job actually turn out for you? I just got an interview for that position and i would like to know if it’s worth it or it would be better to work at a 911 type job. Also does AMR provide transport or would you use your own car?


Doubt you’ll get a response. They’ve not been on here in six years.


----------

